# How long does GH / peptides keep for unreconstituted?



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

As the title says really,

Got quite a bit of Blue top GH and GHRP2 / CJC 1295 sitting in my fridge still in powder form for about 3-4 months now.

Is it still g2g or will it have degraded?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Couldnt be sure myself but Its best to store your peptides in the freezer. Can be stored this way for much longer. Then I just take it out the night before I need to use it, keep it in the fridge then mix it next day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will be fine unmixed for 3-4 months but Dusher is correct put them in the freezer and they will keep for much longer.....


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> you will be fine unmixed for 3-4 months but Dusher is correct put them in the freezer and they will keep for much longer.....


As they have been in the fridge for a few months now, is it okay to switch to put them in the freezer instead?

How long on average does the compound take to thor out?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is fine, it takes a cpl of hours maybe sooner but i take them out of the freezer and put them in the fridge the night before and they are fine the next morning...


----------

